# Does anyone have the real electrical diagram for a MRC Control Master 20? (plus other crazy questions)



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

*Does anyone have the real electrical diagram for a MRC Control Master 20? (plus other crazy questions)*

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone has ever aquired a complete electrical diagram for the MRC Control Master 20? 
Has anyone ever taken apart their hand control to find out what is wired to where on it? 
Does anyone know the signalling between the handset and the control unit?
What is the farthest anyone has successfully extended the cable?

Thanks all!
Rich


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does anyone have the real electrical diagram for a MRC Control Master 20? (plus other crazy questions)*

..........A couple of hundred feet with an R/C interface I used to offer for the first version of the C20.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Does anyone have the real electrical diagram for a MRC Control Master 20? (plus other crazy questions)*

I had 50 feet of phone wire on mine and kept tripping on the %#@% thing!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

*RE: Does anyone have the real electrical diagram for a MRC Control Master 20? (plus other crazy questions)*

Tony, 
Can you still provide that? That is exactly what I was thinking for the CM20's (they have plenty of power and the interface is a 4 wire). 
Rich


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does anyone have the real electrical diagram for a MRC Control Master 20? (plus other crazy questions)*

Rich. 
As long as it is the early version I could probably dig one up. 
I am not sure whether or not the interface would work with the newer version. I have no idea how to tell what the difference is, if any.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

*RE: Does anyone have the real electrical diagram for a MRC Control Master 20? (plus other crazy questions)*

Tony 
Feel free to email me at [email protected]. Let's see what you have! 
rich


----------

